
Using Data to Pick the Optimal Name for Your Startup - ttunguz
http://tomtunguz.com/startup-names/
======
jcater
> Thanks to @milesgrimshaw who inspired this reminder not to believe
> everything you read, even if there's seemingly cohoret data to support the
> argument.

I was reading the article thinking what crap this is, then came to the end.
Well done.

------
maaaats
It was an article the other day from "Paper by 53" about Facebook's new Paper.
Why not choose a more unique name? After all, Facebook, Twitter, Flickr etc.
are "unique" names that has ended up as words in our vocabulary.

I remember asking Mario, the creator of libgdx, why he chose that weird name
for his framework. He said it was because it would be easy to search and get
the results you were looking for. Not a startup, but semi-relevant to naming.

------
syntaxfree
By the way: this needs to be matched against a baseline distribution of
initial letters in words and common names. Zoozimps, yo.

------
minimaxir
For further reading, my own testing on actual data of startup names vs.
venture capital raised revealed that the name is _completely uncorrelated_ to
the amount of capital raised.

[http://minimaxir.com/2013/10/wrds-and-
vwls/](http://minimaxir.com/2013/10/wrds-and-vwls/)

------
return0
Nice message at the end, but to be honest I don't think anyone bought the
story in the first place.

------
syntaxfree
Optimality implies objectivity. You don't choose the optimal name, you find
out what it is.

------
DateK
abfiloprtx.com

